# How many hyung are in your system?



## Muwubu16858 (Feb 27, 2007)

Being that there are so many Tang Soo Do organizations today, I was wondering what hyung are taught at each level in each system. My teacher instructs in this order:

White Belt: Kicho hyung Il, Ee & Sam Bu
Blue Belt: San Tjin, Pyung Ahn Cho, Ee & Sam Dan
Red Belt: Pyung Ahn Sa & Oh Dan, Bba Chae(Bassai) Dai & So
Cho Dan: Neibojin(Naihanji) Cho Dan, Jun Jang
Ee Dan: Neibojin Ee Dan
Sam Dan:Neibojin Sam Dan, Ship Sam, Jin De(Ship Soo)
Sa Dan: Jindo
Oh Dan: Oh Ship Sa Bo, Wang Shu, So Rim Jang Kwon, Kong Sang Koon- 
            Dai & So, So Jin
Yuk Dan: Tjin, Dam De(Dam Toi) Rohai Cho, Ee & Sam Dan,
             Rohai(Matsumura influenced), Ship Pal, Bbae Rin Bba, Ji On
Chil Dan: Ee Ship Sa, Woon Soo, Sam Ship Pal, Sei Shan
Pal Dan: Sa Hui Ah(Sa Hoo Ee Ah), Goo Reung Hoo Ah, Tae Geuk Kwon

That's 40 Total Hyung, spanning from white belt to 8th Dan black(midnight-blue) belt. What's the list for other organizations?


----------



## rmclain (Feb 27, 2007)

10th Gup White: Kibon Hyung Il Chol, Kibon Hyung Yi Chol, Kibon Hyung Sam Chol
9th Gup: Kibon Hyung Sa Chol, Kibon Hyung Oh Chol, Palgue Il Jang, Bong Hyung Il Chol
8th & 7th Gup: Palgue Yi Jang, Pyung Ahn Cho Dan, Pyung Ahn Yi Dan, Bong Hyung Yi Chol
6th Gup: Pyung Ahn Sam Dan, Pyung Ahn Sa Dan, Palgue Sam Jang, Palgue Sa Jang
5th Gup: Pyung Ahn Oh Dan, Palgue Oh Jang, Danjon Hohub Hyung
4th Gup: Shipsoo, Koryo, Palgue Yuk Jang, Bong Hyung Sam Jang
3rd Gup: Dan Kwon, Doju San, Tae Baek
2nd Gup: Bassai Tae, Palgue Chil Jang
1st Gup: Jee Tae, Palgue Oh Jang

1st Dan: No Hai, Chulki Cho Dan, Jang Kwon (Offensive side), Bong Hyung Sa Jang
2nd Dan: Ahm Hak, Chulki Yi Dan, Jang Kwon (Defensive side)
3rd Dan: Bassai So, Chulki Sam Dan, Wan Shu
4th Dan: Kong Son Kun, So Ho Yon, Taijo Kwon, Cha un, Ban Wol
5th Dan: Jin Soo, Oh Ship Sa Bo, Ship Pal, Bong Hyung Oh Jang
6th Dan: Sabong Kwon, Palgi Kwon...

This is all I know of. There are more at 6th Dan & 7th, I just don't know them.  Looks like 50 on the above list.

R. McLain


----------



## wade (Feb 28, 2007)

OH! MY! GOD!............. When do you ever have time to do anything else but forms?


----------



## Muwubu16858 (Feb 28, 2007)

plenty of time for forms, sparring, and all the other practice....lots of self practice too...


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Mar 1, 2007)

Quick answer? I have no clue. Not gotten that high yet. I myself (e-dan) know the following:

gi cho hyung il bu through sam bu (3)
pyong ahn cho dan through o dan (5)
bassai so and de                        (2)
keema hyung cho dan - sam dan   (3)
bong hyung cho dan - sam dan     (3)
sip soo                                     (1)
jinte                                         (1)
----------------------------------------
Total                                        18

And I'm nowhere near the top. I don't consider myself to know all that many forms, and am always glad when my instructor starts to teach me a new one.


----------



## Chizikunbo (Mar 30, 2007)

I know the following TSD Forms:

Sam Ship Soo*
Kicho Il Bu
Kicho Ee Bu
Kicho Sam Bu
Pyong Ahn Chodan
Pyong Ahn Eedan
Pyong Ahn Samdan
Pyong Ahn Sadan
Pyong Ahn Ohdan
Balsae
Naihanji Chodan
Naihanji Eedan
Naihanji Samdan
Amhak (Jindo)
No Pae (Rohai)
Ship Soo
Kong San Koon
Yunbi (Wang Shu)
Ship Sam Soi (Seisan)
Jion
Oh Ship Sa Bo

Some others not standard in TSD that I practice on a regular basis are:
Sam Jin (Sanchin)
Tensho
Tomari Seisan


--Josh

*(I taught myself Sam Ship Soo, which is a rudimentry form based on TSD Kicho Sool)


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Mar 31, 2007)

Never heard either of Sam Ship Soo or Kicho Sool; care to describe the form?


----------



## Chizikunbo (Apr 8, 2007)

JT_the_Ninja said:


> Never heard either of Sam Ship Soo or Kicho Sool; care to describe the form?


The form was created in 1992 I think by Master John Hancock, and Kicho Sool meanns "Foundation Techniques" that is of TSD of course. Sam Ship Soo means "30 Hands" and it comes from Master Hancocks school the "Mi Yong Kwan" (Beautiful Dragon School). The form is mostly lined out as:
Charyut (Respects)
Choonbi (Ready)
Shijak (Begin) 
1.)Step down into kima jaseh (horse stance) then perform ahp pal koop chikigi (double reverse elbow strike)
2.) left downblock
3.) right downblock
4.)left inside to outside middle block
5) right sam
6.)left outside to inside middle block
7.)right same
 it goes so forth going through most kicho sool of TSD.

that is until movement 28 when you perform low double fist x-block followed by 29 which is a high knife hand x-block, till the end in 30 when you jump into sam jin jaseh (3 battles stance) and seperated your hands, then puch them down to the center using dynamic breathing...

I find it is a great way to run through my basic techniques everyday is a nice manner, I like the overall flow of the hyung, and yes it is a hyung, it has bunsok...
--josh


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Apr 9, 2007)

Wow, sounds cool. I'll have to look for a video of it.


----------



## McZ (Apr 9, 2007)

in Polish Tang Soo Do Association we have:

kicho *3
pyung ahn *5
bassai
naichanchi *3
chil sung *7
yuk ro *6
hwa sun
seishan
rohai
wangshu
sip soo
jion
o sip sa bo
jin do
kong sang koon


----------



## JWLuiza (Apr 12, 2007)

Muwubu16858 said:


> Being that there are so many Tang Soo Do organizations today, I was wondering what hyung are taught at each level in each system. My teacher instructs in this order:
> 
> White Belt: Kicho hyung Il, Ee & Sam Bu
> Blue Belt: San Tjin, Pyung Ahn Cho, Ee & Sam Dan
> ...


At my school we generally have a form per kyu and normally test to skip a kyu so:

10th Gup (Kyu) Taegot (Kicho) 1-2-3
8th Gup (kyu) Pinan 1-2
6th Gup Pinan 3 - 4
4th Gup Kiban 4 Pinan 5
2nd Gup Naihanchi 1 -2
1st Gup: Chinte plus one of the following (Shihoken, Kanku Dai, Bassai Dai, Chinto, Jion)
1st Dan: All previous forms plus students selection of the following:
Rohai, Kanku Sho, Bassai Sho, Enpi, Kae Bek, Sip Soo, Tenchi

Beyond that we don't have a defined curriculum.  Other forms that our students have performed include, but not limited to: Unsu, Ee Sip Sa bo, Oh Sip Sa bo Dai and Sho, Kururnfa.


----------



## McZ (Apr 12, 2007)

chinte for 1st gup? in Karate Chinte is form required for dan grades


----------



## Dave Leverich (Apr 12, 2007)

In the ATA we have 1 per belt. (There was a time we had two, when we were doing the Ch'ang Hon forms, but that's been over 20 years).
So white through red (9 colored belt forms)
1st - 9th (9 black belt forms).
Then the first 5 forms have sets of one-steps (we used to have more, and 3-step sparring at the 6th/7th form).
The form lengths for colored belts are:
18, 23, 28, 31, 34, 44, 42, 44, 46

Black belt forms are:
81, 82, 83, 84, 85, 96, 97, 98, 99


----------



## JWLuiza (Apr 12, 2007)

McZ said:


> chinte for 1st gup? in Karate Chinte is form required for dan grades



Before there were even blackbelts, everyone started with a blackbelt level form!  And different schools will vary where they put various forms.  Someone at one time just decided to determine what went where.  There is some flexiblility to what dan/gup you learn a form.


----------



## Fuzzy Foot (Apr 13, 2007)

Yeah Wade, we got to the point that we had so many forms we learned from inside and outside our own style that we started eliminating them down to a more manageable level. After all if it takes many years to truly become proficient and knowledgable of even one form, what chance do you have of indepth understanding of 40 or 50. When it takes 1 1/2-2 hrs just to "walk through" all the forms one time, much less practice them, it may be time to re-evaluate the efficiency of learning. Better to know one form well than 3 so-so. And before you flame me, I'm a great believer in training in forms.


----------



## MBuzzy (Apr 13, 2007)

McZ - Do you know all 7 Chil Sungs and all 6 Yuk Ro's?


----------



## McZ (Apr 16, 2007)

MBuzzy i know Chil Sung 1-4 and a little bit of Chil Sung 5, i didnt know any Yuk Ro form

http://www.tangsoodo.pl/c/pyung.avi - this is a specific form - its a connection of Pyung Ahn Forms its Pyung Ahn Yeon-Gyeol in Karate known as Heian Oi-Kumi


----------



## MBuzzy (Apr 17, 2007)

The link seems to be broken - I would like to see this, though!

I am searching for a written reference for Chil Sungs 5-7 and Yuk Ro 4-6.  I have been begging my teacher to show them to me before I leave Korea, but so far all I get is "You wait, I teach before you leave".....hopefully he does.


----------



## McZ (Apr 17, 2007)

yes film was removed becouse it was bad quality, mayby i will have got another film with this one form. I'm still saerching videos, images and describes of Chil 5-7 and Yuk Ro 1-6...


----------



## MBuzzy (Apr 18, 2007)

That's part of the problem - the Soo Bahk Do Federation is pretty serious about their copyrights.....so it will probably be hard to find something publicly posted.  They haven't put out anything proprietary with those forms though....so there's no other way to find them.


----------



## Butch (Apr 26, 2007)

While I do love forms/hyungs I'm in agreement with FF I don't think someone with 50 so-so forms is better for it.
Butch


----------

